
Apple contractors 'regularly hear confidential details' on Siri recordings - siavash
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/jul/26/apple-contractors-regularly-hear-confidential-details-on-siri-recordings
======
tthisk
Why is it so hard to properly parse the wake word? My Google home turns on all
the time from background noise. Is there a specific technical challenge that
makes it hard to avoid these false positives?

------
tqi
Reaction to the same news about Google:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20402070](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20402070)

~~~
dzader
love how openly biased and full of shit everyone on HN is. Google does it and
the world is ending but apple does it and not a peep

------
notadoc
Is anyone surprised by this?

